# Angelwax'd CWE Type R



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

My 09 Championship White Type R has been needing a bit of tlc, although it gets a wash every week and a spray of sonax xtreme shine it needed the works.

80% of the products I used were from Angelwax, apart from meguiars 205 compound, meguiars qd for the interior trims, carpro Dlux, carpro cquartz and carpro eraser. Concept was the tar remover I used.

Angelwax HQ is 20 mins from where I live so its a no brainer to get most of my products from these guys as I'm not getting raped for postage ordering from elsewhere plus I can get loads of info and help from John and Matt when I pop in.

There's not many before pics as although the car was dirty it was hard to show up.

Pics are a mix between iPhone and camera.





































Fastfoam was the first point of call,



















I then used revenge as an apc in all the shuts,gaps etc.

I know it's a bug remover but it doubles well as an apc.










Inside of the tailgate was prob the worst bit that was always noticeable, a combination of dirt and what looked like cavity wax around the hinges.



















There are rubber seals along the bottom of the doors that I kinda knew would be collecting muck, glad I took them off to check.




























Then onto the tar remover, although there was plenty of tar spots all over the car it was hard to capture it dissolving.



















Next up was Revalation, bang for buck this is a great fallout remover. Does what it says on the tin and the smell doesn't burn the hairs out yer nose like others I've tried.

One thing about a white car is you can actually see iron deposits on the paint, then the Revalation also gets the stuff you can't see.














































After a wash down I moved onto claying the car with Cleanse and L-uber. No after pics of the clay as I was needing to crack on.



















I then polished the car with my DA using a CG green hex pad with meguiars 205, no 50-50's etc as I just wanted to get on with the job. The paint was in good nick, just needed some swirling gone.

That was the end of the first day.

Day 2 started with rinsing car to get rid of any polish and a quick wash with AW shampoo and my wookies fist, then dried off using a woolly mammoth and a purple monster drying towel.










I had done my wheels earlier in the year with carpro Dlux, they just needed a quick blast with Revalation and a quick spray of concept.

In my opinion the Dlux is better value than c5 I had applied to the wheels a few years back.










Here's how they looked after 2 layers of Dlux earlier in the year.



















I then gave them a couple of coats of AW wheel wax, can never have too much protection on White wheels, anyone that owns a car with White wheels will feel my pain. 

I fitted a set of Brembo calipers in March that I had refurbed myself.

I had them painted Championship White so they were the same colour of the car. In my eyes it beats the red that these calipers came like from the factory.

They were sealed with Cquartz before I had them fitted to the car. A quick wash with a brush and they still look as good as the day they were Fitted 5-6 months ago, 2 coats of AW wheel wax for some extra protection.










All the windows were cleaned with Vision inside and out then sealed with H2GO.



















Full car was then done with Desirable, door shuts etc.

It's kinda hard to show in the pics how good Desirable makes the white paint look but I'll let the pics do the talking.



























































































I had a new rear badge to fit as the original was looking a bit tatty,



















I think this is the best pic I took. Really shows the gloss that Desirable has left the whole car with.










Hoovered the inside then used the Meguiars interior qd on the trims. I like using the Megs qd as it leaves the trims natural looking.










Finished the day off with the last piece of AW kit.










Few beading shots from the next day.

Typical, spend 2 days gutting the car getting it looking good then it rains.



















Beading from H2GO










Cheers for looking if you made it this far. 👍


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks so wet and glossy. Not easy on a white car.👍


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Great work and lovely car, had the Milano one as my last car.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Great work on a rare car! Cant see some of the AW products on their website or any resellers.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, the paint looks soooooo wet, as if you have a thin layer of oil poured on it. Great work there.

Angelwax products simply rock.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Brilliant write up and results. Cracking car.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Great work. Well done


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing work mate, love it :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Great job there looks really good


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and looks like you got a nice gloss from the white paint work and wheels


----------



## HITCH2310 (Dec 17, 2013)

Cracking finish, got some nice gloss. Cheers for the heads up on door rubber I will have a behind that.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Looks so wet and glossy. Not easy on a white car.👍


Pretty hard on a White car, been using the werkstat before but I feel the Desirable has topped that.



123HJMS said:


> Great work on a rare car! Cant see some of the AW products on their website or any resellers.


They are having probs with the website and haven't had it updated for a while.

Try bearswax factory or the detailing barn. :thumb:



HITCH2310 said:


> Cracking finish, got some nice gloss. Cheers for the heads up on door rubber I will have a behind that.


I kinda knew it would be manky behind that seal.

I put double sided tape on the rubber before refitting as it looked like it was hanging down in places. The clips that hold it in place haven't been spaced out properly for some reason.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great attention to detail on a cracking car. :thumb:

I have the pleasure of getting my white CR-Z back up to scratch every weekend and its a daily driver too.

Only thing I need to really do a proper job of now is the wheels.
I take my hat off to you for the job you've done on yours! 

Thats the issue with doing lots of miles, whatever I seem to have sealed my wheels with before, I have been disappointed with the durability.

May give the DLux a try.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

James_R said:


> Great attention to detail on a cracking car. :thumb:
> 
> I have the pleasure of getting my white CR-Z back up to scratch every weekend and its a daily driver too.
> 
> ...


Cheers pal.

Mine is my daily also and I do a lot of miles back and forth to work and I feel that the Dlux has been the best product I've tried on them.

Don't get me wrong it doesn't keep them clean, but makes it a hell of a lot easier cleaning them. 2 layers of the Dlux is what I used and I asked carpro if I can use fallout remover and tar remover as I knew they would get covered again and they said it would be perfectly safe.

I've thought about using low-dust brake pads but most of those types need to be heated up before they work properly and I need my brakes to work as soon as I leave the house.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Car looks beautiful my favourite colour on a type r too, I love angelwax products they're amazing value and really good quality! I have to look after the wife's NHB fn2 which gets a regular angelwax treatment


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Good work and a cool car!


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Makes me miss my CW FN2 CTR, last I heard it was north of the border


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

DOBE said:


> 2 layers of the Dlux is what I used and I asked carpro if I can use fallout remover and tar remover as I knew they would get covered again and they said it would be perfectly safe.


Cool.
I did a bit of research for when using IronX and they said it would be perfectly safe on a sealant LSP'd car, but it would affect a wax finished cars LSP.

Thanks for the heads up, my front brakes tend to dust quite a bit.
At least if I can wash it off each week it would be nice to see it clean underneath


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Cracking work. 

Where are you in Ayrshire, will keep a look out for the car.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tremendous job pal, very thorough and it looks spot on. Nice work!


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Choppy said:


> Car looks beautiful my favourite colour on a type r too, I love angelwax products they're amazing value and really good quality! I have to look after the wife's NHB fn2 which gets a regular angelwax treatment


Cheers mate. I feel your pain looking after NHB, I had a NHB Type S GT and it was harder to keep clean than the Champ White believe it or not.

The NHB has has to be one of the best Black variants out there.

Do you use Desirable or Dark Angel on the FN?



ABC Detailing said:


> Good work and a cool car!


Cheers, nice to get a positive comment from a Detailer.



rojer386 said:


> Cracking work.
> 
> Where are you in Ayrshire, will keep a look out for the car.


The Garnock Valley, not too far from you. I remember reading yor MK2 golf thread and you said you were from Irvine.



JBirchy said:


> Tremendous job pal, very thorough and it looks spot on. Nice work!


Not as thorough as I would have liked, could have done with doing inside the arches etc but as its my daily driver I'm kinda wasting my time really.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I used desirable for this and because it looked good on my Milano ep3 when I had it


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Well done that man, spaceship looks great :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks great, nice Brembo's 

Miss my EP3 far too much.. DC5 one day I think.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Jord said:


> DC5 one day I think.


Do it! 👍


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Great work.

I might have to invest in some of these products for the winter protection on my Deep Sapphire Blue FN2


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

Fantastic work mate, love the AW brand also 👍😎 amazing products, bargain price and both Matt and John really nice guys 😉

Cars looking great, I keep meaning to try DLUX and after seeing this think I will 👍

Ps. It's Sean with blue DC5, met last time at AW HQ 😜


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Brophy said:


> Fantastic work mate, love the AW brand also 👍😎 amazing products, bargain price and both Matt and John really nice guys 😉
> 
> Cars looking great, I keep meaning to try DLUX and after seeing this think I will 👍
> 
> Ps. It's Sean with blue DC5, met last time at AW HQ 😜


How's things big man, how's the car doing?

Yeah, the Dlux is working well, get plenty in the bottle. I gave the wheels 2 coats and there is enough left for the same again. 👍


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning pal - right kolor for em too


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

DOBE said:


> How's things big man, how's the car doing?
> 
> Yeah, the Dlux is working well, get plenty in the bottle. I gave the wheels 2 coats and there is enough left for the same again. 👍


Apologies never seen this reply until now lol

Great thanks, very shortly after months and months of searching and someone trying to scam me on eBay lol Ive finally sourced a JRSC so that will be going on at the end of the month. Booked in @Automek.

Fantastic, deff think that shall be my next purchase 👍

Tempted to try out CQUK also 😎 and top with Desireable and AW QED in between washes.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning work fella, have a beer on me, you deserve it. I really like those type R's and those white Brembo Calipers finish off the look. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job on that nice looking Type R mate ! A keeper .


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

A vision in Champ white :argie:

Hats off to you, lovely car finished to perfection, great job :thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Brophy said:


> Ive finally sourced a JRSC so that will be going on at the end of the month.


Nice. 👍

Seen a few of your pics of Instagram, cracking looking DC5.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Stunning work fella, have a beer on me, you deserve it.


Cheers pal, had a few Magners that done just fine. 😉


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely work on the car, and a great write up too. One thing in particular caught my eye.........self drying shampoo?? What the actual f***  See you used your towels afterwards 
Excuse the cheeky banter. Once again, nice work :thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

3dom said:


> Lovely work on the car, and a great write up too. One thing in particular caught my eye.........self drying shampoo?? What the actual f***  See you used your towels afterwards
> Excuse the cheeky banter. Once again, nice work :thumb:


No probs pal.

It's basically easier for a bit of "sheeting" when rinsing.

I couldn't get it to do its thing when I first bought it, but after speaking to John at AW it depends on what the lsp is on the car. Plus when I was doing this detail I didn't have the patience and used my towels.

I had Sonax extreme on the car and it was a bit tricky, but after the Desirable was applied it's been a breeze.


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice car and great detailing


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Great car with fantastic results


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply buddy, fantastic job on a lovely motor:thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

wanner69 said:


> Sorry for the late reply buddy, fantastic job on a lovely motor:thumb:


No probs wazza. 👍


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

What kind of white paint is that? Solid white or metallic? 

Car looks amazing by the way :thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Solid white. It's slightly off white heading towards cream


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

golftdi said:


> What kind of white paint is that? Solid white or metallic?
> 
> Car looks amazing by the way :thumb:


Championship Cream. :thumb:

Solid white, kinda ivory white as someone has mentioned to me before.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

DOBE said:


> Championship Cream. :thumb:
> 
> Solid white, kinda ivory white as someone has mentioned to me before.


Im getting a Golf delivered this Friday. Dealership said its white but there are so many types of white these days.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning motor mate, great work.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I have just got a 3 year old white golf that was weekly auto car washed by the owner :wall:
S
That said it is not too bad, just a few light scratches to polish out and three little stone chips to sort. I am a total :newbie: to all this so am still trying to put together a list of products that I think I need - looks expensive to get started but I know some products will last ages.

Anyway, great (and very helpful) write up and your car looks awesome!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great job mate, I ll need to have a look at that snow foam as it certainly looks like it gives you a really thick foam


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry just read the full thread and noticed your from Ayrshire and you said you were only 20mins from Anglewax HQ. where is that as I need to pay them a visit now. I stay in Prestwick, cheers


----------

